# For



## Inglip

A friend invited me to see Sarah Geronimo. And to pay for the ticket I put it in an envelope and wrote on the front.

I wanted to write: For Sarah Geronimo.

I didn't know if I should write, 'Para kay Sarah Geronio' or 'Para sa Sarah Geronimo' 

I know for people it is 'kay' but in this case, the envelope is not actually for the person, it is for a noun, the collective night of seeing sarah Geronimo. I think if I wrote 'kay' it might make my friend believe the money is for the singer, and not for her. So, is it 'Kay' or 'Sa'?


----------



## DotterKat

Write instead: _Para sa mga ticket natin sa show ni Sarah Geronimo._ (For our tickets to Sarah Geronimo's show.)
You could even shorten it to "_para sa (mga) ticket natin,"_  (for our tickets) since the person already knows what the money is for.

Yes, your original sentence makes it sound as though you were donating money to the singer. You have to use _kay_ to refer to the tickets to be purchased and not to the singer.


----------



## Inglip

Thanks  In the end, I just wrote 'Tickets' and left it on the counter for her to find.


----------

